# how to show soofit lighting on RCP



## homira (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, I am an interior design student, i am asked to do the RCP for a house owner. I have manged to do the interior lighting, but I am not sure how to show the soffit lighting on ceiling plan. What i have done is, I have shown the overhange with dashed line and paled the recessed light on doors and between the windows. Does this sound as a professional RCP.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Apparently nobody here knows what an RCP is. I know I don't.


----------



## homira (Nov 21, 2012)

RCP: reflected ceiling plan, or lighting plan.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior decorating forum.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might see if the library has a copy of "Architectural Graphics Standards" or put it on your Christmas wish list. I found it indispensible when doing design. It is not cheap but you will use it over and over again.


----------

